# Who sells to Pel-freez?



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Hi all,

I am wondering who sells to pel-freez and is there anyone in the Tulsa area. I might be needing new breeding bucks and a few new does. Is there anyone around Tulsa that might have a few breeders to sell? I currently have not had enough to sell to pel freeze but I am getting interest from local sources. i think I can expand. 

I am also thinking of letting my number expire due to not being able to make it to the drop off location w/ bunns and small kids at O'dark 30 due to heat. small ones don't understand getting woken up at 4 am to make a 5am truck. I am not an early bird  


How do others handle the really early hr? Thank Katharine


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2005)

Okiemom, what kind of rabbits are you raising. I think Pel-Freeze only accepts New Zealand whites and they have to come from a registered stock that is registered with them. I could be wrong on this but if you get in touch with them they could probably tell you what all they accept and get you in touch with local breeders in your area. 

I see there trucks come through here quit often making their way to different farms for pickup. I'm only about a hours drive from Rogers, Ark.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Hi,

I have a grower number. To get one I didn't need to have registered stock through them. I have not found any registered breeders in OK. I did buy some breeders from a pel freeze grower who is in Arkansas. She also didn't have hers registered. The rabbits can only be NZW. 

I have contacted them and tried to find some other local members so I could meet them and see if anyone have breeders for sale. Pelfreez won't give numbers and names. There is no local members list like a coop. That is good for privacy but annoying for me. That is why I am asking directly.

With teh price of gas I am not sure how anyone can afford to take their rabbits any distance and make a profit. Just covering feed is hard enough. Let alone cages, Waterers, shelters.......


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

r.h. in okla. said:


> I think Pel-Freeze only accepts New Zealand whites and they have to come from a registered stock that is registered with them. I could be wrong on this


We are not restricted in the purchase of our NZW breeding stock.
The stock doesn't have to be registered in any manner.

Since I'm not very knowledgeable about distance between cities,
this may not help much...........but someone has posted an ad
on my web site with NZW breeding stock and cages for sale.
He is located in southwest Missouri and is currently a Pel-Freez
producer.

http://www.texasrabbitconnection.com/forums/
(posted in the Trader's Connection)

I sympathize about the early delivery time, Katharine! I'm fortunate
in that we are able to deliver to the truck from 8 P.M. until 9:30 P.M.

Good luck with your endeavor.


*******************************
Linda Welch
http://www.texasrabbitconnection.com
http://www.texasrabbitconnection.com/forums/


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

okiemom said:


> I have contacted them and tried to find some other local members so I could meet them and see if anyone have breeders for sale. Pelfreez won't give numbers and names. There is no local members list like a coop. That is good for privacy but annoying for me. That is why I am asking directly.


If there is any way to even make one trip to the pickup point, you
should be able to meet other producers. Producers who meet at
our delivery point usually spend time chatting with the other
growers and catching up on rabbit related news! Someone should
be able to steer you to good breeding stock.

If you belong to any Yahoo Groups, perhaps you can join this one:

AmericanRabbitGrowersofOklahoma 

Should be able to find some Pel-Freez growers who are members!

******************************
Linda Welch
http://www.texasrabbitconnection.com
http://www.texasrabbitconnection.com/forums/


----------



## Ltl Ole Me (Jun 10, 2005)

Hello okiemom,

I live in Southwest Missouri. I'm right off I-44 halfway between Joplin and Springfield. I'm about 2 1/2 hours from you. 

I raise for Pel-Freeze too. I don't have registered stock but do have some stock to sell if you are interested. I don't know when you are wanting them. With the heat I'm not breeding right now. But have new babies this week and up to ones that we will sell next week. I don't have any that are ready to breed, we are expanding ourselves so any that I have that age I'm holding for myself.

okiemom, how long have you grown for Pel-Freeze? You know you don't have a min to keep selling, but you do have to make sure you send in your quarter cards.

We meet our route driver at 10:30 p.m. so we don't have the early morning problem. How far do you have to drive to meet your route driver?

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to talking to you.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Hi,

Thanks for the replys. I am so amazed that most of you have evening pick ups. Regularly pick up is at 7am. That is mostly doable. The kids will be cranky but I have had to get them up that early before. 

With the heat pick up is at 5am. I live 45 min away. The buns would have to be loaded teh night before and I would have to wake up teh kids at 4 to make sure I get there in time. This is to just pick them up and get them to the car w/o really waking them up fully. if the pick up was at night, no big deal, my husband could be w/ the kids while I ran in to Tulsa. 

I talked to pelfreeze and decided to let my grower number laps for now. I am hoping I will increase the market I have here. I will try again later. 

I am glad to know there are other growers in the area.


----------



## Terry1954 (Jul 3, 2015)

About how many rabbits a month is an average amount to sell to pelfreeze?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This is a 10 year old thread. I'm not sure PelFreeze is even picking up any longer. I know they are not in Texas.


----------



## AmishCountryRab (Oct 14, 2014)

I wish Pel-Freez was closer. We have the numbers but they are just too far away, unless we want to drive them from Ohio out to them. We would love to find another big buyer for our rabbits closer to Ohio. Anybody have any leads ?


----------



## AmishCountryRab (Oct 14, 2014)

Oooops Belfrybat. I just noticed your reply. That's what I get for not reading all the replies, LOL.
But still looking for a buyer, though !! HAHAHA


----------



## Terry1954 (Jul 3, 2015)

It's an all day trip for me there and back. Checked today. They posted 250 mile radius. Planning on taking mine and anyone else's from around here for .75 per head to Rogers. If I get a growers number that is


----------



## Terry1954 (Jul 3, 2015)

Just a note look up the ARBA Web site. I was looking yesterday. There is plants in ohio. The website has a list for plants all across the country with price lists


----------



## 5cRabbits (Apr 24, 2014)

Terry, Yes being from Ohio and a member of ARBA, I already know about those places in listed here in Ohio. They don't pay very much. Why do you think I am looking for other buyers ? We don't even sell to them now.


----------



## Terry1954 (Jul 3, 2015)

I understand. I noticed there is a big difference between those prices and Pell freeze.


----------

